# SS 28.10.17 - Saint-Saens #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Camille Saint-Saens (1835 - 1921)*

Symphony No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55 

1. Allegro Marcato
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo
4. Prestissimo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's that time again folks. This weekend we're traveling to France for Saint-Saens's second symphony. I really enjoy his symphonies and it's a shame they don't get played more frequently in the concert halls these days. Looking forward to hearing this one again. Not a "lot" of recordings of this one so I'll post a YouTube link as well.

I'll be listening to:

Jean Martinon/Orchestre National de L'ORTF
(Same cover as seen in this YouTube video)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2

Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin

For me this one tomorrow.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to this one: Soustrot/Malmo Symphony.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Kantorow & Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Mika said:


> View attachment 98671
> 
> Kantorow & Tapiola Sinfonietta


I will listen to this one as well


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to this one: Soustrot/Malmo Symphony.


I am going with this version and looking forward to it


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join this weekend with this one:
Rec 1972
Jean Martinon
Orchestre national de l'ORTF


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> ... it's a shame they don't get played more frequently in the concert halls these days.


Fully agreed. Really underrated and under appreciated composer.
By the way, this weekend your avatar makes total sense...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to this one: Soustrot/Malmo Symphony.


This one for me too.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

realdealblues said:


> It's that time again folks. This weekend we're traveling to France for Saint-Saens's second symphony. I really enjoy his symphonies and it's a shame they don't get played more frequently in the concert halls these days. Looking forward to hearing this one again. Not a "lot" of recordings of this one so I'll post a YouTube link as well.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Listened to this via YouTube and enjoyed it quit a bit. Thanks!


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Listening to the Martinon:


----------

